# New Nora & JD Robb books under $10



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Nora Roberts' two new books are available for preorder for the Kindle, and they're both under $10.
- The 2nd book in Nora's Bride Quartet series, _Bed of Roses_, arrives 10/27. You can preorder it now for $9.47.
- Her latest JD Robb book (29th in the series), _Kindred in Death_, arrives 11/03. You can preorder it now for $9.00.

Lots of good reading coming up for me! I'm also gonna re-read Twilight and New Moon, to get ready for the New Moon Movie in November.

I'm a happy girl.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Keep an eye open for other bestsellers around $9. Here's a quote from an article I read a few days ago:
"Wal-Mart started a price war with Amazon over the cost of hardcovers. To combat the $9.99 ebook price, Wal-mart decided to slash the price of hardcovers of its top 20 pre-order books (including J.D. Robb’s Kindred in Death) to $9.00 and will be reducing a total of 200 hardcover titles to $9.00 for the holiday season. Amazon price matched that thus throwing publishers whose entire business model rests on making money off of hardcovers into a tizzy."

Other authors include Dean R. Koontz, Jim Butcher, Linda Howard, and James Patterson. The $9 price is only $.99 less than the usual bestseller kindle price of $9.99. But that's $.99 to spend on other books.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

LisaW. said:


> The $9 price is only $.99 less than the usual bestseller kindle price of $9.99. But that's $.99 to spend on other books.


And it means I don't have to wait a few weeks to get the books! (And it really IS all about me.)


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

$9, it is...


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep $9.00 preorder. get it while the gettin's good.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's the link:


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

The book is now available to sample, and it's still $9 (as of 3:13 a.m. EST). I took a very cursory glance at the sample, and the formatting *seems* to be good (no hint of the horrible paragraph spacing issue that plagued the last book before it was finally corrected), so I went ahead and ordered. Now my Kindle is charging. No juice left. ARGH!!!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

OOOhhhh, I pre-ordered -- let me turn my whispernet on...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Short story collection including one JD Robb story, available for pre-order at $6.39 (will be released November 24, 2009):










Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I just noticed we had two very similar topics about the new JD Robb books, I've merged them.  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

CS said:


> The book is now available to sample, and it's still $9 (as of 3:13 a.m. EST). I took a very cursory glance at the sample, and the formatting *seems* to be good (no hint of the horrible paragraph spacing issue that plagued the last book before it was finally corrected), so I went ahead and ordered. Now my Kindle is charging. No juice left. ARGH!!!


I'm 25% through, and I haven't noticed any problems. It's so good to have Eve and Roarke back!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The compete list of JD Robb books, with prices and links, can be found in this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1854.msg293124.html#msg293124

Betsy


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I'm 25% through, and I haven't noticed any problems.


Not so much the formatting, but the copy editor must have been on vacation. I'm finding mistakes all throughout the book (mostly typos and punctuation), which hardly never happens in a Nora/JD book. 8-(


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Which book, Sharyn?

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

sharyn said:


> Not so much the formatting, but the copy editor must have been on vacation. I'm finding mistakes all throughout the book (mostly typos and punctuation), which hardly never happens in a Nora/JD book. 8-(


Totally agree Sharyn... ALOT of typos, spl it wo rds, punctuation?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not clear on which of the books y'all are talking about--is it the very latest one?

Betsy


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not clear on which of the books y'all are talking about--is it the very latest one?


Yes, KINDRED IN DEATH.


----------

